# Rifle for wife



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I have read a lot on the topic of rifles for kids and stuff, and am planning on getting one for my wife as she just went through hunters saftey and will hopefully get a deer tag this year. Would also plan on having kids use it in the future. I have 2 big game rifles right now both A-bolts one a 270 WSM and the other is a 300 RUM. I wanted to start her is a smaller caliber so she doesn't develope a flinch or fear of shooting. It has come down to the .243 that I plan on getting her. Am also considering a 7mm-08, but like the fact that I could use the .243 for varmits and stuff like that and not break the bank on ammo. We have been to a few stores and she has held a lot of guns, she prefers the youth models, and so far the youth Remington 700 is in the lead, Sportsmans has it with the cheap Burris scope for $379.99. My questions are, is there any downsides you can see in getting a youth model? Also am I right in thinking .243 for a starter round? Will be used mainly for deer. So any advice you have or thoughts would be appreciated. Sorry for the long-winded post.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow. When I saw the subject line, I thought you were looking for a trade. ;-)

Remington 700 youth, in 243. All sorts of others you could throw in the mix but none will be better, or better value.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

HAHA, didn't think of that when I posted it, oh well maybe it will get more views now :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Wow. When I saw the subject line, I thought you were looking for a trade. ;-)
> 
> Remington 700 youth, in 243. All sorts of others you could throw in the mix but none will be better, or better value.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Remington 700 youth, in 243. All sorts of others you could throw in the mix but none will be better, or better value.


This has worked out well for my wife. If I had it to do over again, I would probably choose a .260 rem or 6.5x55 swed.

-DallanC


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Typically the only difference in a youth model vs a normal one is the length of the stock. If you get a popular model like the Rem 700, you can always buy a after market stock.


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

I just bought my first rifle and I m a very small woman...I have a .243 Savage model 11 with a leupold scope. I bought it used and it has been a fantastic gun for me! I have taken it coyote hunting, and its very easy to carry around and mauver bc its short and pretty light. My boyfriend even lovse to shoot it. You may want to check out one of these guns as well, and of course get the pink camo gun case.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great feedback, thanks a lot. We have looked at those as well Nessie, but may have to look again.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that you are on the right track with a .243 or a 7mm-08, both are great rounds with low recoil. Honestly, it sounds like you have already done some thinking about which caliber you are going to buy, and you make a great point about the .243 being a multi-purpose rifle for varmints and deer. So I wont try and convince you to buy one caliber over another because you sound like your head is screwed on straight to me.

The Remington 700 would be a great shooter for your wife, and I bet that Savage that Little Nessie has would fit the bill too. But I'm going to throw one more rifle in for consideration: The Ruger M77 Compact is a good feeling little rifle that weighs in at 6.25 lbs and would be perfect for a smaller framed shooter. It will run you about $700 + optics, so that may or may not be an issue. Speaking of optics, have you considered a Nikon Buckmaster? It would run you about $200 and is a great little scope...

Here is a link to the Ruger, but you can get it in a blued finish if you would prefer:
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Defa ... code=84107


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, post some pics of the wife and I will then offer one of my rifles; we can then negotiate the trade.



If you are set on the youth model disregard, but Cabela's has the SPS with Cabela's scope for $449 right now on sale. I think they are $499 for the ADL with same scope in the 243 youth model, the barrel is 2" shorter (22") on the youth model, i believe. Difference on the SPS vs/ ADL is the SPS has the removable clip whereas the ADL has to be manually loaded one at a time and unloaded. I have an ADL and the SPS and the SPS is much nicer with the clip to load/unload much easier. Good luck!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that they had the SPS on sale. I may have to make a trip down there, I agree it would be nice to have the removable clip. Will have to go see how it feels to her. Thanks again for the info guys (and gal).


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Raptorman said:


> Yeah, I saw that they had the SPS on sale. I may have to make a trip down there, I agree it would be nice to have the removable clip. Will have to go see how it feels to her. Thanks again for the info guys (and gal).


They do not have the SPS in the youth size, though. I would think that she would be okay with the full size as long as she is over 5'2" or so. Good luck!


----------

